# HELP this is killing my lawn once more!



## andyperezg (Oct 15, 2019)

So at the beginning of this year I moved to a new place where the front lawn was a disaster, I prepped the area and l laid sod on it but not sure exactly what kind, so everything went beautifully until this fungus started to appear and slowly killed the areas around it, at first i thought it was just weed but from one day to the other it basically killed most of it. from then I stopped watering and gave up until the aeration season which I did about 4 weeks ago, I cleaned the area entirely once more and removed whatever was left of the fungus or so i thought, today is basically talking over my lawn once more and I really don't know how to fight it already applied diseasex but didn't seemed to work at all please help!


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

you must have loads pf organic matter in your soil (possibly even old tree roots?). That ,coupled with moisture, will lead to mushrooms. A lot of. times they are harmless and are just helping to break down the organic material.

The black stuff looks like it could be algae. If that's the case it means you are getting too much water.


----------



## andyperezg (Oct 15, 2019)

I Asked around yesterday and apparently there was a big tree there before, and from what i understand it doesn't harm the lawn but as you can see in the pictures the lawn hasn't been growing there. is there a way do get rid of the mushrooms without harming the lawn?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Get rid of the tree root underneath.


----------

